# (My) Dress on a Bookcover!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Early this spring, I made a simple dress for a bookcover. I was only told it had to look "Middle Eastern" and "Biblical".

Well, here it is! 










I made the tan dress with the knotwork trim. I have no info on the green robe.

Here is the link with information about the book itself: "Rachel" It's due to be released in February 2014.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That's one book you must buy!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have actually done one other dress for a bookcover. I made an 1870's dress for a book called "Stealing the Preacher"










And I just found a book trailer with the dress from that one in action!

[ame]http://youtu.be/ALw1yauYcxI[/ame]


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that is so neat!! Your work looks wonderful! I would contact the publisher for a copy of the front cover... Then you can frame them and show them off  Not sure if there is a civy equivalent (sp) but in the military we called it the "I love me wall" lol


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is so awesome. I too, would be putting the pictures in a frame to show them off. It would be your own portfolio for future work.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

How cool is that?!!! Awesome! :goodjob:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Debbie in Wa said:


> That is so awesome. I too, would be putting the pictures in a frame to show them off. It would be your own portfolio for future work.


Me too! How neat! :goodjob:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Well done, they are both awesome!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! And quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very, Very Cool! Congratulations!!!


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

housewife said:


> Wow that is so neat!! Your work looks wonderful! I would contact the publisher for a copy of the front cover... Then you can frame them and show them off  Not sure if there is a civy equivalent (sp) but in the military we called it the "I love me wall" lol


We have a "Wall of Win" at our house. We have framed copies of articles written about our company, and I have shadowboxes with first edition copies of my books & blow up posters of the cover art in them. 

... it really helps to remind us that we're awesome on days we're feeling blue (or when we have an obnoxious houseguest).


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful work - and congratulations on getting the dresses published on book covers!


----------

